# [closed] Turnips selling 497 💰🎈



## allainah (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey there! Turnips are selling at *497* on Ichigo Island today! 
Feel free to take as many trips as you like, all i ask for is *1 NMT per visit. *

Nooks shop is straight ahead, right behind the town hall
You can look around the sables shop if you like,
But please do not go in my houses/villager houses and def don't pick any of my things up (i had a dinosaur fossil come up missing last time)

Idk how many people would be interested in this right now but i'm thinking of letting 2-3 people in at a time, *I will PM you a dodo code.

*You can just end session on your own when you are done, no need to wait on anybody 

edit: not sure how much longer i'm going to do this >-<​


----------



## Spends (Apr 1, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## allainah (Apr 1, 2020)

Spends said:


> Yes please



just pm'd you


----------



## whitherward (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## tomothy (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi! How long will you be doing this for? I'd like to come buy, but I can't until a little later !


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 1, 2020)

You can't sell bugs to Flick or C.J on other islands, unfortunately.


----------



## allainah (Apr 1, 2020)

whitherward said:


> I'm interested!



just sent u the PM


----------



## birch (Apr 1, 2020)

I'd love to pop over if you have time, pretty please! ^.^


----------



## allainah (Apr 1, 2020)

Lemon Pop said:


> Hi! How long will you be doing this for? I'd like to come buy, but I can't until a little later !



i'm not sure but probably off & on today for a good while 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Momonoki said:


> You can't sell bugs to Flick or C.J on other islands, unfortunately.



thank u!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



birch said:


> I'd love to pop over if you have time, pretty please! ^.^



i will PM you when they are done <3


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi can i join too thanks


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 1, 2020)

Could I please come and sell my turnips? 
Thank you!


----------



## DeityLink286 (Apr 1, 2020)

*I'd love to visit*

I'd love to visit..  got extra tickets!!


----------



## allainah (Apr 1, 2020)

yes you may all visit ^~^ just sent birch the dodo code then yall are next


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 1, 2020)

allainah said:


> yes you may all visit ^~^ just sent birch the dodo code then yall are next



Thank you!


----------



## terryy (Apr 1, 2020)

Would like to join! Thank you


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 1, 2020)

SeraphicOrder said:


> Hi can i join too thanks





allainah said:


> yes you may all visit ^~^ just sent birch the dodo code then yall are next



Thank you so much for your kindness


----------



## DeityLink286 (Apr 1, 2020)

*Thank you!!*

Thankyou!!


----------



## allainah (Apr 1, 2020)

PM'ing codes to next

pinkbunny
SeraphicOrder
terryy


----------



## birch (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you so much, allainah! Appreciate you taking the time to let me in! <3 <3 <3


----------



## allainah (Apr 1, 2020)

birch said:


> Thank you so much, allainah! Appreciate you taking the time to let me in! <3 <3 <3



ofc ty for coming <3


----------



## tomothy (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to visit now if you're free

also: i want to make a few trips if that's okay, i'll make sure to bring a ticket everytime


----------



## allainah (Apr 1, 2020)

Lemon Pop said:


> Hi! I'd love to visit now if you're free
> 
> also: i want to make a few trips if that's okay, i'll make sure to bring a ticket everytime



just pm'd you sorry about that 

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry about the spam of ppl coming in guys, i skipped someone + accidentally kicked another out early so thats why so many people were coming in lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

closing this for now, time changed and so did turnip prices ><


----------

